# Opinions on tag-lines for Snowy & Crystal, please!



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

ok so I am about to order new ID tags for the malts from Fetching Tags online store.

I've read about its great quality work from many dog people. From what I read with others' experiences, these tags can last a lifetime of a dog. So I decided to go with them. 

What I need to decide on now is a tag line to put on the back side of each tag, and their names and number goes on the other side, along with any symbol I want (I am thinking a "tennis ball" or "bone" symbol for Snowy and a "hear" or "flower" symbol for Crystal).

I thought that the fun part about them was choosing a tag-line....lol not so much fun at this second as I am struggling to decide on only one tagline for each malt. Gee! it is harder than deciding on a dress for a party or something! 

I am looking for a catchy and unique tag line for each malt. When you read it, you can just see Snowy or Crystal.....Help? 

Here are what I came up with for *Snowy* so far (not in any favorite order and I can not decide on only one):

Diving Maltese
Super Snowy
Fetch-a-Holic
Smiley Snowy
Pool Addict
Mighty Maltese
Goofball
Swimming Monster

Here are what I came up with for *Crystal* so far (again, not in any favorite order and I can not decide on only one):

High Pitched Barker
Sweetie Pie
Copy-Cat (or Snowy's Copy-Cat .. simply because that is Crystal lol)
Beware, I kiss to death
Diving Diva
Moody Malt
Kissing Machine 
Swimming Addict

I am going for the Diamond shape tag for Crystal and either the roundish or square shaped tag for Snowy. 

... what do you think? which tag-line you think will be more fitting for each malt? If you have any suggestion for more tag line for each malt, feel free to share. I am quite sure that you know S&C by now. I tend to talk about them and snap their pictures to capture their acts, non stop sometimes, I know :blush:

Thanks in advance!

hugs
Kat


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Kat - I like Fetch-a-Holic for Snowy, and Beware, I kiss to death for Crystal. Those seem to fit their personalities the best for me.


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Yours are the only "diving" maltese that I have ever heard of. That talent makes them so unique... I would go with that moniker on each of their tags.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

How about Mermalt for Snowy or Crystal...

My Sasha is the "kissenator"


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

For Snowy I like Swimming Monster and Fetch-a-Holic. For Crystal, I like Kissing Machine And Copy-Cat.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I like Diving Maltese for Snowy, because that is how I picture him. Lot's of dogs swim, but Snowy dives with perfect form.

For Crystal, I like the copy-cat idea, but for some reason the cat doesn't work for me. How about: Malty see. Malty do?


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I can't decide which one I like either, all of them are so cute!!!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

I love Pool Addict and Diving Diva. They are all great though. On Rudy's I put...

I'm
Micro
(chipped)!

on the front. Since he is both micro tiny and microchipped  and on the back I put: 

Call Mom: (w/ phone #)

He has his name etched into his leather collar so I didn't put that. I had such a hard time because I didn't have much space to write. I wish I knew about Fetching Tags so I could have put a cute catch phrase. Let us know what you decide!​


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

For Snowy I like Super Snowy cause he just does it all - I'm convinced if he were human he would be a billionaire. For Crystal I like Beware I Kiss to Death because that is what she does best and she wins lots of hearts with those kisses. Can't wait to see the end result.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank u for putting your oppinions in. I keep going back and forth between these tag lines. I see more than one to be fitting. 
I have till Monday evening to make up my mind. Lets see which one of these will end up being on the malts' tags!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Beware, I kiss to death for Crystal. .


I think for Crystal, this one is what I am leaning towards to. The thing is though, i am going for a size "tiny" on the tag. A lady I know who has a tiny sized fetching tag for her yorkie told me today that a "tiny" fits 2 words.. If i could only enlarge the malts' sizes Lol i would then be able to choose the large sized tag, then can put long taglines on.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

michellerobison said:


> How about Mermalt for Snowy or Crystal...
> 
> My Sasha is the "kissenator"


Lol Michelle, i added your suggestions to my list here (because i liked them) even thougher to choose


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Sylie said:


> I like Diving Maltese for Snowy, because that is how I picture him. Lot's of dogs swim, but Snowy dives with perfect form.
> 
> For Crystal, I like the copy-cat idea, but for some reason the cat doesn't work for me. How about: *Malty see. Malty do*?


I will have to check with fetching tags if it will fit a size tiny. I like it!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

RudyRoo said:


> I love Pool Addict and Diving Diva. They are all great though. On Rudy's I put...
> 
> I'm
> Micro
> ...


Clever and creative  I love how u chose for it to be like (tag and collar). Have u seen these two collar websites? The have a pretty colored.bunched of collars where the pup's name can be added on and/or contact details. I love the color of some of them and how u can go creating your own 
Collar Link1
Collar Link2

The Electric blue is what I like for Snowy and one sort of pink levels for Crystal. I did think about getting those, But knowing my malts, I know that the day where they will jump into the pool WITH their collars on will come (in days when i tell them not to, but they act deaf and just jump in) so i dont know how water proof are these collars...so decided not to get collars with names on. Instead, stick to tags. For these fetching tags, i read from other people's experiences is that they do not wear off. 
I will sure let u know what I will eventually decide on


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Johita said:


> For Snowy I like Super Snowy cause he just does it all - I'm convinced if he were human he would be a billionaire. For Crystal I like Beware I Kiss to Death because that is what she does best and she wins lots of hearts with those kisses. Can't wait to see the end result.


Lol i dont think snowy realizes which species he belongs to:HistericalSmiley:

For Crystal, i like that one too, but today i found out that it might not fit a tiny sized tag. I will have to confirm it with fetching tags though and see!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'd probably do "Mermalt" for Snowy since he was the first one to dive and swim and "Kissenator" for Crystal since she's a kiss monster...like mine are....Since the tags will be small,doesn't give much room. They're cute tags.
I always call Sasha the Kissenator ,might have to call Bitsy that too,since she's a kissmeister...

I got three orders for custom tags myself this week and possibly a fourth. 

Coincidence...


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I really like Smiley Snowy and Copy-Cat


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kat, YOU will KNOW what is exactly right for each of your babies. I have NO doubt! Let us know!


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

I think for Snowy Fetch-a-Holic & Crystal Kiss-a-Holic........ anything you pick will be perfect!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I MUST make up my mind. 

I want them, if I could, all LOL 

But Snowy was annouced the "most Liked" winner in Fetching tags 2011 contest yesterday:w00t::chili: 


> When it came to most Likes on Facebook, *one winner stood far, um, “above” the rest. *Well done, Snowy! You earned yourself a tiny Fetching Tag!


Here is the link to the winning annoucement *Link*

I can, not only save the cost of one tag (having two pups does double the cost ), but also purchase the one for Crystal, saving $10 from the actual cost. Fetching tags have a one week promotion of saving $10 in ANYONE's order. Just use the code "*Snowy*" in your order for that promotion. So I guess all pups and pup owners also got and can still get the benefit from that contest :chili: 

I decided on a "tiny" sized for Snowy because I saw in pictures how the "small" looked like in a 16lb terrier pup and how the "tiny" looked like on him (he has both sizes). the small one looked long-ish / hanging long kindda tag on the pup. Tiny looked more fitting on him. 
The small isn't "as small". That said, I am stuck at two words Max for tag line lol 

After going back and forth with them, I made up my mind and settling at the bellow. 
Gonna ask for a 
"Diving Maltese" for Snowy 
"Kissenator" for Crystal (Crystal is a diving malt too, but I liked the thought that was mentioned here that Snowy was the first at it  ....Crystal was more of a copy-cat to follow and turn into another diving maltese :HistericalSmiley:Actually not only in diving but also almost everything in their maltese life. What Snowy does, Crystal MUST do - that is her in nature. A complete follower :wub: and a very sweet one at it too :wub

Thank you for your input, guys.

(((hugs)))
Kat


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

michellerobison said:


> I got three orders for custom tags myself this week and possibly a fourth.
> 
> Coincidence...


I saw the ones you made for Lucy and Barron. I thought they were so pretty :wub: so I am not surprised by this :thumbsup:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Kat, I know I'm late on this! 

Did you already made a decision? You wrote that you wanted to make it until Monday evening!

I love the idea with the tags for Snowy and Crystal, very special like they are!!! :w00t:

Well, it's quite hard to make a decision for me either, but I like 'Goofball' for Snowy (that's what I connect with him)! 

And for your princess Crystal I would like 'Beware - Kiss to Death' or 'Kissing Machine'. To me that's the epitome of your sweet Crystal, Lol!

I'm sure you'll make the right decision on that, Kat! Please keep us updated!

Can't wait to see photos of your ordered tags! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Alexa said:


> Kat, I know I'm late on this!
> 
> Did you already made a decision? You wrote that you wanted to make it until Monday evening!
> 
> ...


Thank u for your thoughts, Alexandra  
After going back and forth with them, I made up my mind and settling at the bellow. 
Gonna ask for a 
"Diving Maltese" for Snowy 
"Kissenator" for Crystal 
(Crystal is a diving malt too, but I liked the thought that was mentioned here that Snowy was the first at it  ....Crystal was more of a copy-cat to follow and turn into another diving maltese :HistericalSmiley:Actually not only in diving but also almost everything in their maltese life. What Snowy does, Crystal MUST do - that is her in nature. A complete follower :wub: and a very sweet one at it too :wub


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

:wub:


Katkoota said:


> Thank u for your thoughts, Alexandra
> After going back and forth with them, I made up my mind and settling at the bellow.
> Gonna ask for a
> "Diving Maltese" for Snowy
> ...


Kat, I like what you have chosen! Both are perfect for them!

Haha, makes me laugh to hear about Crystal copying her brother Snowy. They really are like kidz! 

Thanks so much for your update on this! 

Hugs,
Alexandra


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

bonsmom said:


> Yours are the only "diving" maltese that I have ever heard of. *That talent makes them so unique*... I would go with that moniker on each of their tags.


Awwh thank u! 

Btw, Soda pop and Roo the maltese (Jackie's malts / or JMM as known in SM who is into pup training - love the many training tips that she provides here) are also into swimming. I know that she mentioned that a couple of times before (if i found the thread, i will link to it here). I find her "home of performance maltese" website to be awesome and something that also fits me as a maltese mommy and I like to do with my malts . 

In the future, I will make sure train this diving skill to any maltese who lives with me


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Alexa said:


> :wub:
> 
> Kat, I like what you have chosen! Both are perfect for them!
> 
> ...


Glad that u liked them, Alexandra  i am so looking forward to having the tags here


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

"Diving Maltese" got the green light to fit a tiny tag (so yay for Snowy), but i was just informed that "kissenator" as a one word will not fit on a tiny tag  dunno if it will look nice if i split "kissenator" into two words. I dont think so. Will have to choose something else.


----------

